# Hopefully more babies on the way



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

So I just took a look at my 20G community tanks and notice my sunburst platy acting weird. Fins tucked in, staying right at the top right next to the breeder net (of my babies from like a week ago). As fish went near her she would nip at them adn then go back to her spot. Her belly is looking pretty plump. In fact so plump the scales are kind of sticking out just a bit from being so big. PREGNANT!? It has looked big for a few weeks now and just today started acting like it. I went ahead and put her in the plastic breeder with the V shape seperator thingy. I was excited enough to have my babies last week (from the silver molly I believe) and I am ready for more!?


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

hmm... either pregnancy or dropsy. If her scales are sticking out.. I would say dropsy?

In my own exp, livebearers dont clamp their fins during birth.


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Yea, well its not that they are clamed. They are out usually just when the fish come near her she pulls them in to nip at the other. The scales aren't like sticking out like spikes but I can see them from the rear view a little away from the body just enough to tell.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

ok nvm not dropsy then.. my mistake :|


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh nah man your guess is as good as mine. Good piece of info though thanks!


----------



## talon4show (Jan 2, 2006)

Well you were right it is dropsy. What can I do!? I read a few articles but I like it in easy terms. Please educate the uneducated.


----------

